

Connecting Twilio SMS to Google Spreadsheet - jf
http://www.twilio.com/blog/2012/11/connecting-twilio-sms-to-a-google-spreadsheet.html

======
shakes
One thing I love about Twilio is that it's now been around a while (at least
by startup terms) but yet there's still so many opportunities for cool and
simple applications like this to be built that get me excited.

